
Show HN: Gherkin test suite in the cloud - BevanR
http://www3.obehave.io/
======
BevanR
Cofounder here.

This is still pretty early. Most notably we are missing validation and
surfacing error messages.

Please ask here or use the in-app chat if you are stuck.

